# Intouch 7.1 Wonderware : WinXP kompatibel?



## Ligatschow (20 März 2008)

Hallo Kollegen,

ich muss in einem Projekt Bedienstationen die mit Intouch/Win2K installiert sind auf WinXP Prof hochrüsten. Ist diese Version von Intouch überhaupt kompatibel mit WinXP Prof. und mit welchen Zeitaufwendungen habe ich zu rechnen um Intouch zu installieren und die projektunabhängigen Einstellungen zu machen.

Gibt es bei Intouch Softlizenzen die man vorher sichern muss?

Was ist bei einer solchen Aktion noch zu beachten.

Gruss Ligatschow


----------



## alonely01 (20 März 2008)

Ligatschow schrieb:


> Hallo Kollegen,
> 
> ich muss in einem Projekt Bedienstationen die mit Intouch/Win2K installiert sind auf WinXP Prof hochrüsten. Ist diese Version von Intouch überhaupt kompatibel mit WinXP Prof. und mit welchen Zeitaufwendungen habe ich zu rechnen um Intouch zu installieren und die projektunabhängigen Einstellungen zu machen.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo...

haben diese Version auch im Einsatz und nur auf Rechnern mit WinXP Prof.
Läuft einwandfrei.
Installation geht eigentlich recht flott. Bei uns so ca. 15min, bis des Programm installiert ist. Dann noch dein Projekt draufkopieren und gut ist.

Die Lizenz würde ich vorher speichern.
Unter welchem Pfad die aktuelle Lizenz (wwsuite.lic) gesichert ist, siehst du mit Hilfe der Applikation "License Utility" die ja ein Bestandteil deiner Wonderware Intouch Software ist und eigentlich immer mit installiert wird.
Mit der kannst dann auch die Lizenz wieder auf deine neue Bedienstation holen nachdem du Wonderware wieder installiert hast.

Vorgehensweise:

-Lizenz sichern
-Projekt sichern 
-Wonderware auf neues Terminal/PC aufspielen
-Lizenz wieder raufspielen
-Projekt wieder einbinden

gut ist... 


Gruß Robert


----------



## Hoyt (20 März 2008)

Hallo

Wie gut InTouch 7.1 auf XP-Prof läuft kann ich nicht sagen. Wir betreiben noch alle InTouch's mit Ver. 7.1 auf W2k-SP4.

InTouch 7.1 mit Patch 8a (letzter Patch) ist nur bis W2k-SP4 von Wonderware freigegeben nicht aber für XP (siehe Anhang). Das heisst aber naturlich nicht, dass es nicht läuft!

Was man noch beachten sollte: Eventuell wurden mit InTouch noch zusätzliche Programme & Treiber (z.B. AktiveX, IO-Server usw.) installiert, welche natürlich auf einem neuen System auch zu installieren sind.

http://www.wonderwaremidwest.com/new/Tech/faqs/intouchfaq.htm#f

Gruss Hoyt


----------



## maccap (21 März 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe damals bei meiner Installation unter WinXP festgestellt, dass die Entwicklerumgebung die vorhandenen Projekte nicht erkennt. Ich bin dann den Umweg gegangen, indem ich ein neues Projekt erstellt habe, dann Intouch beendet habe und die Dateien aus dem vorhandenen Projektordner 1:1 in den neuen kopiert habe. Dann konnte ich auch vorhandene Projekte wieder bearbeiten. Die Runtime läuft sonst sehr stabil, wenigstens mit winxp SP1.

Gruß maccap


----------



## thomass5 (22 März 2008)

Hallo,
7.1 läuft unter XP prof.
SP2 macht aber einige Ports zu, welche WW benötigt.
Auf der Seite von Wonderware gibt es aber TechNotes, welche beschreiben was von nöten ist. Da gibt es ein "OSConfigurationUtility" welches die Einstellungen vornehmen sollte. Die Windows Firewall kann man versuchsweise auch mal ausschalten, da sie unter SP2 standartmäßig vieles blockt, was übers Netzwerk kommt, wenn solche Funktionen im Projekt implementiert sind.
Außerdem gibts da was mit der Boot.INI wenn der logger nicht möchte :

von multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)\WINDOWS="Microsoft Windows XP Professional" /noexecute=optin /fastdetect in multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)\WINDOWS="Microsoft Windows XP Professional" /noexecute=Alwaysoff /fastdetect ändern

ansonsten sollte es laufen.

Thomas


----------



## Ligatschow (26 März 2008)

Habe heute mit erstaunen festgestellt das doch noch einige Leute geantwortet haben. Vielen Dank dafür.

Gruss Ligatschow


----------

